# What ohms are the Sony MDR-V200 speakers?



## Dick Yeck (Jan 13, 2011)

I am building a custom set of headphones for my metal detector, the speakers in this headset sound identical to the single speaker in the metal detector itself. Other speakers tried sound muffled and not crisp and clear.

Once I know the ohms for sure will ask some more questions about using a couple pots for volume control as well as a current limiter using a resistor and led to prevent surface located items from blasting loud volume out of the speakers.

Thanks









-------------------------------
dr dre monster beats
dr dre headphones
dr dre beats headphones


----------

